# Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen, welche Schnur ich zum Hechtangeln benötige.#c
Ich hab mal gehört, das geht nur mit Geflochtener, da Monofil zu viel Dehnung hat.|kopfkrat
Und welche Tragkraft sollte die Schnur haben???;+;+;+


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

klar geht ne Monofile ! 
zum Spnnfischen ist ne geflochtene besser, aber geht auch mit ner Mono ...
Mono 0,30-0,35er oder ne 0,12-0,15 geflochtene würd ich sagen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Ich hab mal gehört, das geht nur mit Geflochtener, da Monofil zu viel Dehnung hat.|kopfkrat


 
Beim Kunstköderangeln, speziell Gummifischangeln ist geflochtene vom Vorteil. 
Zum Naturköderangeln kannst Du Mono nehmen...


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Danke!
Ich hab 0,30 Monofil mit 7kg Tragkraft geht das???


----------



## Moe (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Moin!
Mit welcher Angelmethode möchtest du denn die Hechte fangen?
Spinnfischen? Oder mit totem Köderfisch auf Grund/an der Pose.

Hechte fangen kannste auf jeden Fall mit beiden Schnurarten. Beim Spinnfischen bietet dir die geflochtene einen sehr guten Kontakt zum Köder, man spürt den Köder und die Bisse wesentlich besser als mit Monofiler Schnurr. 
Ich bin Spinnfischer und vor ein paar Jahren auf geflochtetene Schnurr umgestiegen. Die Köderkontrolle ist besser, aber auch die Zahl der Hechte die ausgestiegen sind hat sich leider erhöht,unabhängig von der Einstellung der Bremse. Auf Monofile Schnurr konnte ich glaub ich noch nie einen Aussteiger verzeichnen,zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern|kopfkrat

Und welche von den geflochtenen du dir kaufen sollst, musst du selber wissen. Jeder hat da so seine Favoriten. Ich fische mit einer Spiderwire in grün und bin sehr zufrieden.
Aber die Aussage, das man mit Monofiler keinen Hecht fangen kann, ist absolut falsch. #q

EDIT:
Kommt auf dein Gewässer an. Ist es bekannt für Kapitale und du angelst mit großen KuKös bzw Köderfischen,würd ich evtl. noch eine mit etwas mehr Tragkraft nehmen... 
Aber ein Fisch der 7 kg wiegt, zieht noch lange nicht 7kg  
Wenn du mit der Schnur vorsichtig drillst und den Hecht nicht rausprügelst, reicht die Schnur in meinen Augen...wobei ich mir beim nächsten Schnurkauf eine mit mehr Tragkraft holen würde..


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Ich fische hauptsächlich mit Spinnern und Wobblern.


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Mono geht für beides, sowohl Spinn- als auch Köderfischangeln. Zumindest wenn Du nicht zu weit werfen musst ( ich denke bis gut 20 m) und nicht zu tief angeln (2-3 m) geht ne gute Mono zum Spinnfischen genauso. Der Vorteil ist, daß die weniger zum Knoten neigt und eher Fehler im Drill verzeiht. Also hast Du weniger Aussteiger. Der Nachteil ist, daß auf große Entfernungen der Anhieb schlechter durchkommt, Du also entschiedener anschlagen musst. 

In sehr großen Entfernungen und auf größeren Tiefen ist Geflecht von Vorteil, allerdings lässt sich das durchaus auch mit Mono und ner harten Rute machen. Wo und wie willst Du denn angeln? Und mit welcher Art von Ködern.

Ich selber fische fast ausschließlich Mono, bin aber auch fast nur an kleineren Gewässern unterwegs.


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich hab 0,30 Monofil mit 7kg Tragkraft geht das???



Die geht! Ich würde sagen, man kann auch bis 25er runtergehen, was wiederum Wurfweite bringt. Was für eine Rute fischst Du dazu? 

Ich selber fische ne dehnungsarme 28er an einer 40-80 Gramm Rute und hatte bisher keine Probleme mit den Hechten! Den größten, den ich bisher so verhaften konnte, war ein 92er beim Watfischen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



vermesser schrieb:


> ! Ich würde sagen, man kann auch bis 25er runtergehen, .


 
Das würde ich allerdings nicht tun. 30er geht, ist meiner Meinung nach aber schon grenzwertig. Besser 35er..


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Ich fische eine Team Mosella Omega7 Spin mit 2,40Metern Länge und 40-60g Wurfgewicht, welche eine Semiparabolische Aktion hat.
Dazu eine Cormoran FBI Kampfbremsrolle (dürfte also beim Anhieb kein Problem sein). Ich fische hauptsächlich mit Wobblern vom Ufer aus.


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das würde ich allerdings nicht tun. 30er geht, ist meiner Meinung nach aber schon grenzwertig. Besser 35er..



Echt? Ne 35er zum Spinnfischen? Da habe ich dann wohl ne andere Meinung. In sehr hindernisreichen Gewässern und bei sehr großen Hechten ok...aber sonst?

Mit Köfi vielleicht. Aber da auch eher wegen dem Gesamtgewicht der Montage als wegen der Hechte.

Wichtiger find ich ein bisssicheres Vorfach...


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

@ Tommi Engel: Ok, bei dem Hecht auf dem Foto würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zu 30er oder 35er tendieren. Wie groß und schwer war der? Petri sag ich da mal...


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Ich fische eine Team Mosella Omega7 Spin mit 2,40Metern Länge und 40-60g Wurfgewicht, welche eine Semiparabolische Aktion hat.
> Dazu eine Cormoran FBI Kampfbremsrolle (dürfte also beim Anhieb kein Problem sein). Ich fische hauptsächlich mit Wobblern vom Ufer aus.



Das müsste als Kombi mit 30er passen. In welcher Art von Gewässer gedenkst Du Hechte zu ärgern?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Tommi Engel: Ok, bei dem Hecht auf dem Foto würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zu 30er oder 35er tendieren. Wie groß und schwer war der? Petri sag ich da mal...


 
Sorry, ich wollte keinen angreifen, ich bin nur kein Freund von zu dünnen Schnüren.

Mit dem hechtsicheren Vorfach hast Du natürlich recht...

Der Hecht auf dem Foto war -glaube ich- der 120er...


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Schwackenreuter Seen (ca.30-40m Durchmesser)|supergri
ziemlich flach.|supergri
Was ich wissen möchte, ist ob eine lineare Tragkraft von 7kg ausreicht?;+


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Schwackenreuter Seen (ca.30-40m Durchmesser)|supergri
> ziemlich flach.|supergri
> Was ich wissen möchte, ist ob eine lineare Tragkraft von 7kg ausreicht?;+



Die lineare Tragkraft reicht locker aus. Versuch mal mit einer Waage und einem Freund auch nur 5 kg Zugkraft mit einer normalen Spinnrute zu erzeugen. Das ist nahezu unmöglich!!! Und wenn ein Monster beißt, hast Du eine Rolle mit Bremse und die Federkraft der Rute, keine Sorge...


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sorry, ich wollte keinen angreifen, ich bin nur kein Freund von zu dünnen Schnüren.
> 
> Mit dem hechtsicheren Vorfach hast Du natürlich recht...
> 
> Der Hecht auf dem Foto war -glaube ich- der 120er...



Ich auch nicht. Aus meiner Erfahrung und an meinen Gewässern reicht 30er mit nem ordentlichen Stahlvorfach aus, aber diese Meinung ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt...


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Danke!
Ich hab mir nur Sorgen wegen der Tragkraft gemacht, weil man ja auf Photos immer wieder Exemplare um die 15kg sieht.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



Dan Dreßen schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich hab mir nur Sorgen wegen der Tragkraft gemacht, weil man ja auf Photos immer wieder Exemplare um die 15kg sieht.



7 Kilo Tragkraft sollte reichen du sollst den Hecht ja auch nicht an der Schnur aus dem Wasser heben


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Macht die Schnurfärbung da was aus?
z.B.Schwarz


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Wie Schnurfärbung?
Ich versteh gerade die Frage nicht ganz.


----------



## Algon (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Wenn Du ne Mono nehmen solltest....

TIPP:
Berkley Trilene Sensithin/Ultra
0,30 = 14,4Kg und kaum Dehnung, zum super Preis.
http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/index.htm?schnuere_-_monofile_berkley.htm
(der Link ist nur ein Bsp.)

MfG Algon


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Was Ich  wissen wollte ist, ob dem Hecht eine schwarze Schnur was ausmacht.
Manche Fische reagieren ja erst gar nicht bei falscher Schnurfärbung|kopfkrat


----------



## Nobbi 78 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Achso meinst du das.
Meiner Meinung sind Hechte ziemlich unempfindlich was die Farbe der Schnur angeht. Das Stahlvorfach ist ja auch nicht unsichtbar.


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Danke!!
Jetzt weiß ich was ich über Schnur wissen wollte.
Werde gleich meine Rolle bespulen. 
Aber zunächst einmal wie bekomme ich die "alte" Schnur von der Rolle runter??|kopfkrat
Die brauch ich nämlich noch|supergri


----------



## JonasH (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Mach den Bügel auf nimm dir ne leere Spule und dann heißt es wickeln! 
Zumindest je nach dem wie alt die "alte" Schnur ist. Eventuell wegschmeißen und zur Sicherheit neue kaufen.


----------



## Dan Dreßen (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Danke!
Is schon auf der neuen Rolle!


----------



## vermesser (9. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Na denn Petri Heil. Ich habe auf meiner Rolle auch schwarze Schnur...bisher hat das keinen Hecht interessiert...

Exemplare von 15 kg sind aber sehr optimistisch...wenn ich das sagen darf...fang mal erstmal 5 kg Hecht am Stück...ich denke mal, die wenigsten hier im Forum haben so einen Brocken jemals auch nur gesehen, geschweige denn gefangen...der normale Hecht liegt irgendwo zwischen 1-5 kg würde ich sagen.


----------



## Dan Dreßen (10. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

OK, Danke 
Puh das ist gut zu Wissen!|supergri


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (12. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Ich würde ne geflochtene emphelen
spiderwire stealth code red
0.16 mm
super schnur


----------



## Knigge007 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> Ich würde ne geflochtene emphelen
> spiderwire stealth code red
> 0.16 mm
> super schnur




Nope wenn dann die PowerPro kostet nichmal die Hälfte sofern man se im Ebay Amerika kauft !


----------



## Henno96 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

ich kan die spiderwire nur empfehlen hab ich schon viele hechte drauf gefangen ich habe aber die 0.14mm schnur mit 11 kilo tragkraft aber die reicht vollkommen


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (12. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Hechtangeln?*

Ich nehm zum Hechtangeln meistens Geflochtene.
Beim Spinnfischen solltest du eine Geflochtene nehmen, weil du dadurch viel mehr Kontakt und Kontrolle über dein Köder hast außerdem kannst du weiter auswerfen.
Beim Angeln mit Köderfisch kannst du beides nehmen.
Ich persönlich fische auch beim Angeln mit Köderfisch mit Geflochtener. Macht meiner Meinung nach mehr Spaß,weil man keine Dehnung hat und somit den Fisch mehr spürt aber naja das bleib dir überlassen.

Aber nie vergessen beim Hechtangeln: STAHLVORFACH!!!


----------

